# Pc speichert alle  dateien auf ssd statt auf hdd



## killajoe (17. November 2011)

Morgen 
Hab mir ein neues pc system gekauft mit 2 fesplatten einmal die ssd und noch ne hdd .
Aber der pc speichert automatisch alles was ich runterlade oder installiere auf der ssd statt hdd ,
deshalb miene frage wie stelle ich um dass alles auf der hdd gespeichert wird


----------



## Bambusbar (17. November 2011)

Das kann man beim Browser in den entsprechenden Einstellungen ändern. (Bei FF z.b. Einstellungen -> Allgemein).
Da halt was anderes als C: auswählen (Ich nehm einfach mal an, das C die SSD ist)

Und beim Programme installieren das selbe in blau.
Irgendwo während der Installation hast du die Möglichkeit, den Pfad anzugeben, wo es installiert werden soll.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. November 2011)

Ja, so einfach kann das sein. Bei Programmen auch grundsätzlich immer "Benutzerdefiniert" als Installation auswählen - nicht nur um den Zielort festlegen zu können sondern oft auch um vor den PC zumüllenden Extraprogrammen wie Toolbars und dem ganzen Mist verschont zu bleiben.


----------



## Paulner (18. November 2011)

Falls das was hilft: du kannst mit Windows Speicherplatz blockieren --> einfach Rechtsklick im Arbeitsplatz auf das Laufwerk --> Eigenschaften --> Kontingent --> selbsterklärend (hoffe ich mal)

Grüße
Paulner


----------

